# Mini update hints



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Are there any hints from TiVo as to when a TiVo mini update might come? Specifically need netflix to work for the kids tv but dynamic tuner allocation is also a must.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

DTA would be on the Premiere end.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

farmermac said:


> Are there any hints from TiVo as to when a TiVo mini update might come? Specifically need netflix to work for the kids tv but dynamic tuner allocation is also a must.


With TiVo's track record, I'm thinking a Mini update for both items you are requesting will arrive sometime in fall of 2014


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm guessing whenever the Premiere gets an update so will the Mini.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

farmermac said:


> Are there any hints from TiVo as to when a TiVo mini update might come? Specifically need netflix to work for the kids tv but dynamic tuner allocation is also a must.


My guess is that before any new hardware is released. If a new Premiere is released this Fall, the Mini and existing Premieres will receive the software update before that time.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Aaarg that's a long time away. 

I wonder what the hang up is with tuner allocation


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

farmermac said:


> Aaarg that's a long time away.
> 
> I wonder what the hang up is with tuner allocation


Remember: it's just my guess.

I imagine it is more difficult that it seems, so hopefully they are working out all the bugs and getting Netflix licensing in order.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buscuitboy said:


> With TiVo's track record, I'm thinking a Mini update for both items you are requesting will arrive sometime in fall of 2014


That soon?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

As posted earlier, I emailed the CEO and a representative from TiVo executive relations left a voicemail stating they were working on adding Netflix to the Mini. He hesitated to give an exact time, but said sometime later in the year. Take it for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> As posted earlier, I emailed the CEO and a representative from TiVo executive relations left a voicemail stating they were working on adding Netflix to the Mini. He hesitated to give an exact time, but said sometime later in the year. Take it for whatever it's worth.


Later in 2014?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Bigg said:


> That soon?


By Thanksgiving for sure.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

Second Tuesday of next week!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Later in 2014?


I would assume 2013 since he said later in the year and not next year. 

Who knows if he even has a true grasp on the timeline before it's released. I would rather wait for any new updates to ensure they're stable as opposed to a premature release that's unstable or faulty (i.e., Apple Maps).


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Figure 2016, right after the next-gen boxes come out.


----------

